# Best Brushes or Long Haired Cats



## RosieRiveter (Apr 30, 2015)

What brushes do you all use for medium or long haired cats? The metal ones look like they would hurt the skin but I'm in the market for a new one. Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't use a brush on my extremely long haired Maine ****...I use a wide tooth comb. I find it works much better than any brush for getting the tangles out of the undercoat at skin level. I find that brushes do not penetrate far enough and the surface is good, but underneath is a mess.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Like Doodlebug, I use a comb on my long haired cats, after many trials and errors, I found the wide toothed comb works the best on them!
Sharon


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I use something called an Ejay Rakom. It's looks like a little rake with several rows of widely-spaced teeth. It gets right into the undercoat and is terrific for long-haired cats. It was recommended to me by my vet, who also provides grooming services. Below is a link to a picture and description:

https://gralencompany.net/index2.ph...category_id=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## DaveN308 (Apr 10, 2015)

A large metal toothed comb seems to work best on Kelly, who is a medium-long haired cat. I find a rubber toothed brush also works on both cats (Chassis is short to medium haired), partially since they both like the use of that brush. The slicker brushes don't seem to work as well.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Same here - a wide tooth comb.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When I had longhaired cats for many years, I used a _Greyhound_ brand comb of polished steel with tines with rounded tips--never scratched. Half the comb was wider spaced tines than the other half. I showed my cats, and quickly learned from the Persian breeders that a brush would take out too much coat, on my Cymrics (longhaired Manx).

Comb: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007KTL8K/ref=s9_simh_gw_p199_d17_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-3&pf_rd_r=05NV4Z1QMSQHQ0GMM6DF&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2084660942&pf_rd_i=desktop[/ame]


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I purchased the chris christensen comb which another member recommended me.. Quite pricey but I guess the cat is worth the one time investment...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/4-5-inch-BUTTERCOMB-Coarse-Chris-Christensen/dp/B000ES4J8M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1432711450&sr=8-5&keywords=buttercomb[/ame]


----------



## RosieRiveter (Apr 30, 2015)

I found a very pretty rainbow grayhound comb and I ordered it! Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

RosieRiveter said:


> What brushes do you all use for medium or long haired cats? The metal ones look like they would hurt the skin but I'm in the market for a new one. Thanks!


 There are brushes with CAPPED metal bristles. I have one for my boy, who's part Maine ****. Robin LUVS it!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

burt said:


> I purchased the chris christensen comb which another member recommended me.. Quite pricey but I guess the cat is worth the one time investment...
> 
> Pet Combs : Amazon.com: 4.5-inch BUTTERCOMB ( All Coarse) by Chris Christensen


I believe I was that other member, and would like to second the recommendation for this comb, as it's what I was about to post :thumb it works wonders on Jasper's thick fluff. 

Side note: always use wide toothed combs for long haired kitties. Sometimes with finer coats brushes will just pull off the top layer of fur without removing dead hairs from the lower layers, where they can tangle and mat :thumb


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

If you like wooden brushes, you might try Safari...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm very excited about a Mat Breaker tool, I just bought!
I just tried it on Banjo, who had some very tight little mats, on his belly...I thought I might have to shave them out...
The Mat Breaker went right through them, and Doesn't leave any bald spots!!
The head on it is reversible, so lefties, as well as righties, can use it! It's very safe, important to me!
I found this in the dog section at Petco!
If you've got a medium, to long haired cat, I recommend adding this to your 'Tool' bag!!


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you think it would go through the "ball like mats" they can get by their ears? Crisco had bad mats by both his ears. I stayed away from brushing near his ears when he had the ear infection and they were so bad I took him to the groomer. She shaved them so now he has a chunk of fur missing on both sides of his head. I know it will grow back. I will never let them get that bad ever again.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vlapinta, 
I think it would do a very good job of that! The head is small enough, to easily maneuver under the armpits, the hind legs, and it would definitely work on the sensitive ear area, it's very safe! 
Banjo is the Furriest cat I have, and I have to watch for mats on his neck even!
He did very well with me using this on his sensitive belly, hardly any complaints at all!
I wouldn't hesitate to use it on any ear mats that show up!
Sharon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've used 2 different mat breakers...found that they dulled very quickly. Hopefully your experience will be better.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Me to, Doodlebug!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I was using my buttercomb today and my kitten likes to grab it in her mouth and bite on it. Wouldnt let go so I grabbed the other comb and twirled it to get her attention so I could grab it out of her mouth.

I dont know what she did but she screamed loudly and jumped off the bed panicked....Think it poked her in the mouth or hurt her teeth?


i dont think this merited its own thread so I put it here


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
She could have poked or pinched herself! More than anything, it probably startled her!
Hopefully, Allie forgets about it by tomorrow! 
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Crisco also loves to bite on his comb in the middle of brushing


----------

